# What's the best type of grazing grass?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

What part of the country are you in? (I'm assuming South, perhaps TX, since you mentioned St. Augustine).


----------



## RunningFree27 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Florida*

Florida-- also, can horses eat dollar weed?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

RunningFree27 said:


> Florida-- also, can horses eat dollar weed?


In Florida, I believe one of the Bermuda grass varieties is most commonly used for grazing.
As for dollar weed, I don't see it on the harmful plant list, but I don't know if they'll eat it.


----------



## RunningFree27 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Ok, thanks so much!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

RunningFree27 said:


> Ok, thanks so much!


Check out this link, too. It appears to have good info on Florida grasses for horse grazing.

Horse Pasture Management - Hancock Farm and Seed Company


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

If you head out to your local TSC, they have a mix in their yard/gardening section called "horse grass" or something like that. I have no idea what kind of mix it is, but we use it in our front pastures and front lawn, so the horses can be hand grazed.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd think Bermuda - I believe that's what is in southern states. We have orchard, timothy, clover, rye, kentucky blue here, but FL is much warmer.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Our pasture is mostly native prairie grasses. I know there is some clover, some alfalfa, but for the most part its buffalo grass.


----------

